# Trad Bows and Bears-Canada Video



## jerry russell (Jul 9, 2017)

We took to the Canadian Wilderness with tradbows in hand to chase the black bears. Here's the video. 

It was a GREAT hunt with great friends, old and new.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 9, 2017)

Glad to see Gurnie and his son up there and having a successful hunt.  Bear dog is really earning his keep.  From the looks of things I would say he has found a place in Jerry's heart.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 9, 2017)

Great video !  Enjoyed the shoot yesterday too!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 11, 2017)

Looks like a great time and alot of work....
If I ever go after another one it's gonna have to be color phase.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesome job Jerry.  Thanks for sharing.  Successful hunt too.  Looks like you all ate well!


----------

